# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ομαδικές αγορές προιόντων >  Αγορά επώνυμης συσκευασμένης τροφής καναρινιών

## MacGyver

Εγκαινιάζω την νέα ενότητα μικρών αγγελιών με την αναζήτηση ατόμου που θα ήθελε 5 - 10 κιλά από την "_Manitoba T3 Platino 25 kg Μείγμα για καναρίνια χρώματος με 7% περίλλα_". Αναλυτικά η σύσταση αναφέρει: Kεχρι καναδα67%, νιζερ13%, περιλλα7%, καναβουρι,Χρυσος λιναροσπορος.

Η αγορά θα γίνει τέλη Ιανουαρίου/αρχές Φεβρουαρίου και θα είναι κλειστό σακί, το οποίο αναλαμβάνω να πάρω και παρουσία του ενδιαφερόμενου να ανοιχθεί και να ζυγιστεί η ποσότητα που θα ήθελε (κερνάω και καφέ στο μπαλκόνι μου). Η τιμή του σε μεγάλα και επώνυμα καταστήματα είναι περίπου 56 €  (μπορεί να το αναζητήσει κάποιος στο διαδίκτυο) και θα πάει αναλογικά. 

Επικοινωνία παρακαλώ μέσω π.μ. σύμφωνα με τους σχετικούς κανονισμούς του φόρουμ. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

Ενημερωση των μελων απ τον Νωντα , σχετικα με την εξελιξη της αγγελιας του 





> Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω το θέμα μου στις μικρές αγγελίες γιατί σήμερα πήρα το σακί την τροφή 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σήμερα πήρα το μείγμα και δεν το έχω ανοίξει ακόμα. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς, παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει με προσωπικό μήνυμα

----------


## jk21

Ο σκοπος της αγγελιας εχει εκπληρωθει . Η τροφη μοιραστηκε και σε δυο αλλα μελη μας 





> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα προσωπικά μηνύματα. Έχω δώσει την ποσότητα που ήθελα και ελπίζω να έχουμε την ίδια ανταπόκριση και την επόμενη φορα

----------

